

Laptop Design Concepts - onreact-com
http://www.technology.am/20-mindblowing-concept-laptop-designs-152850.html
Blow your mind a little.
======
jsz0
Mindblowingly bad? None of them look very usable to me. There's a good reason
the current design of laptops has been an evolution of existing designs. They
work really well. The current iteration of the MacBook line is probably the
pinnacle of laptop hardware design IMO.

~~~
TrevorJ
I disagree. Form follows function, and if you need a device for very specific
functions, some of these designs hold merit.

As far as general-purpose laptops go, I think you may be correct that the
present design is a good all-purpose approach.

------
GeneralMaximus
All of those are unusable for anybody doing serious work, especially the ones
with ultra-thin or OLED keyboards.

I don't think keyboards which are actually large touchscreens will be
particularly difficult to make from a technical viewpoint, but they will be a
usability nightmare. Without tactile response, the fingers will start to hurt
after a while.

~~~
onreact-com
Hey, these are design concepts. Like concept cars they are meant to imagine
the future not to be perfect. A concept is like a brainstorming, first you get
the ideas. Details follow later.

~~~
zimbabwe
When's the last time a design concept actually turned into a design? Concepts
are essentially waste-of-time pornographic images. Look at the old design
concepts that claimed they'd be here by 2009. To quote a favored director:
"Total fucking bullshit."

The last thing I saw that remotely resembled an interesting "concept design"
was when Apple told a bunch of people they were making an iPod phone with
multitouch, a full-featured web browser, cover flow, and on-the-fly Youtube
access, but that wasn't a concept design, that was a product unveiling,
because Apple doesn't do concept designs because Apple thinks they're bullshit
as well.

~~~
onreact-com
blah, blah, "fuck", "bullshit", "blah". Btw. the iPhone is a rip off of the
Linux based Deeda Pi that was conceived as a concept phone long before the
iPhone.

~~~
zimbabwe
Yeah, because the iPhone was conceived of right before it was announced, not
half a decade earlier. Come on.

~~~
onreact-com
The deeda Pi concept went public years before the iPhone has seen the light of
day but don't let facts disturb your opinion and animosity towards me
personally or rather my profession.

------
zimbabwe
* You want traffic for your blog.

* Either you can take a risk and attempt something insightful, or you can stick a superlative after a number, which always works.

* Today you're feeling ambitious. Let's go for 20. There are 20 brilliant laptop concepts out there, right?

* There aren't? There're only thin laptops, urban laptops, stylish laptops, and big laptops that aren't really laptops?

* Oh, well. Every laptop designer has come up with a superthin laptop idea. Use all of them. They're all mindblowing.

* Write a few sentences if you feel like it. Sometimes you can even write that you don't like the laptops you're presenting as mindblowing.

* Submit your blog post online for SEO.

* Make sure that in your profile you identify yourself as a New Media feller:

"My new blog redefines what many misunderstand, SEO."

* Learn to ignore the complaints from people who think there ought to be more substantial posts.

I would say profit, but that web site doesn't have advertisers yet, so really
it's more of a feel-good process.

~~~
onreact-com
What's your problem pal? Your riddle is off topic. Don't you have a thing
called netiquette here? Btw. this is not my blog I submitted here. My blog is
linked on my profile.

